#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  How to communicate the value of acquiring backlinks & strategies used ?

## Davidwedo

I'm thinking about moving to an in-house SEO role. I was wondering how other people have communicated the importance and value of acquiring backlinks and what strategies they've found most effective within their organization.
Only looking for answers from people that have worked in large companies or startups in an in-house role. If you could include the company that would be helpful for me to reference.

----------

